# PC Building



## BenG (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm looking to invest in and build a new PC but I have a few questions before I make any decisions. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

1) Is Dell really not an option? I found two computers (Alienware Aurora/Precision) with almost identical specs to what I'm looking for and at an astonishing price. (Specially since I'm on a tight budget). I should also mention my current machine is a Dell, and I haven't had any real issues 3 years in. 

2) Which processor and why...Intel Xeon E5-2620 vs. Intel i7 3930k

3) Is a slave really necessary is I am having no issues with my current, 1 computer set-up. (Just RAM limitations). And would I just be able to use my current machine as a slave later on if I would need one?


----------



## DaddyO (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, Ben. My single PC bought at Costco in 2010 came with 8GB of RAM and, it turned out to my surprise, is limited to 8GB of RAM. I'd much rather put what little money I have into VSL SE Vol 1 PLUS, but my PC is choking on CS2 (not VSL, though). I need to take care of home base first and build or buy a PC with more upgradability. I'll be interested to see what suggestions and comments you get. 

As long as you are going to get another PC, might as well think forward 3 to 5 years.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 27, 2013)

BenG @ Sat Jul 27 said:


> I'm looking to invest in and build a new PC but I have a few questions before I make any decisions. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 1) Is Dell really not an option? I found two computers (Alienware Aurora/Precision) with almost identical specs to what I'm looking for and at an astonishing price. (Specially since I'm on a tight budget). I should also mention my current machine is a Dell, and I haven't had any real issues 3 years in.
> 
> ...



I'm using a Dell XPS and have no complaints. With that being said, my motherboard is limited to 16Gb of ram. It's not a problem now, but I can see it becoming one as I get more of Spitfire Audio's BML series.


----------



## DaddyO (Jul 27, 2013)

See, that's what I'm concerned about if I get a "good deal" at Dell, which I found in the past could be got on the last day or two of the month when you call on the phone.

Ben: If you'd prefer I didn't piggyback on your thread, just say so, I'll start another thread.

I'm of a mind to build a PC with an eye towards the future, putting into it what I can now.


----------



## BenG (Jul 27, 2013)

@DaddyO, no not a problem. The more discussion the better. 

@Darthmorphing, that's exactly why I'm upgrading atm. Need more ram, since I'm using about 14-15 gb now and I would love to use more libs down the line. But for 3 years and 700$, it's kind of hard to complain


----------



## rgames (Jul 27, 2013)

There are lots of threads on this topic. Bottom line is that you don't need a 3930 or Xeon to use as a DAW. I'm still running an i7 920 from five years ago and it cranks along just fine at 128 sample buffer in dense orchestrations. I also have two i5 slaves.

Other bottom line is that if you want the best value in streaming voices per dollar then, from what I've seen, the master + slave(s) setup is still the best choice.

Two $1500 machines far outperform a single $3000 machine from the standpoint of # of streaming voices.

rgames


----------



## BenG (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, regarding the processors...I am aware and somewhat agree with what you are saying. I'm using an slightly older and less powerful i7-2600, and I have no issues. 

It just so happens for the Dell's I'm looking at (with 64 gb of ram capabilities), come with either of those. 

Also, I am unable to afford 3000$ worth of computer. My range is at most 1500-2000$ at most. I currently have an older XPS 8300 which would be used as a slave for some of my Hollywood libs and the rest woudk run on this new master.


----------



## Bunford (Jul 27, 2013)

Confused?!?!

If RAM limitations are your issue, why not simply just buy a new motherboard that supports up to 32GB RAM and the additional memory needed. Gonna be much cheaper than buying a whole new machine, especially as you say you're on a tight budget.


----------



## BenG (Jul 27, 2013)

Bunford @ Sat Jul 27 said:


> Confused?!?!
> 
> If RAM limitations are your issue, why not simply just buy a new motherboard that supports up to 32GB RAM and the additional memory needed. Gonna be much cheaper than buying a whole new machine, especially as you say you're on a tight budget.



By tight budget, I meant a smaller budget for a new system. I.e. not oe that will cost be 3000$-4500$.

There are other issues, but RAM is just the main concern. I.e. I also need a *bigger HDD* (using 95% now) , *more SSDs* (only room for one, which doesn't hold all of my samples), *better video card *(for more screens), etc. Also, I would also prefer a machine that can be upgradable for years to come versus a quick fix. Especially since a new mobo is around 300$ and 64gb of ram is around 700$ depending.


----------



## rgames (Jul 27, 2013)

For $2000 I'd get two i5's and use one as a master and one as a slave.

You can save some money re-using parts you already have (case, power supply, video card, etc).

Alternatively you can use the on-chip GPU (which is more than adequate for a DAW).

rgames


----------



## DaddyO (Jul 27, 2013)

Bunford @ Sat Jul 27 said:


> Confused?!?!
> 
> If RAM limitations are your issue, why not simply just buy a new motherboard that supports up to 32GB RAM and the additional memory needed. Gonna be much cheaper than buying a whole new machine, especially as you say you're on a tight budget.



I've thought about that, but my current form factor is micro ATX. I'd rather go ahead and start building a solid ATX platform for the future that will be more upgradable. Still, you make a good point.


----------



## BenG (Jul 27, 2013)

rgames @ Sat Jul 27 said:


> For $2000 I'd get two i5's and use one as a master and one as a slave.
> 
> You can save some money re-using parts you already have (case, power supply, video card, etc).
> 
> ...



Since I already own a single i7 machine, wouldn't I be able to use that as a slave?


----------



## rgames (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes. If you have $2k to spend and want to re-use that machine, I'd spend $1250 on a new machine and $750 on SSD's for both the new machine and slave (unless you already have a bunch of SATA III SSD's). SATA III SSD's will improve performance much more than a higher-priced processor if you want streaming voices.

I'm not sure but I think the i7 2600 has the on-chip SATA III controller with two ports. You can get really good performance from those - that's what I have in my slaves and I can get 1250 - 1500 voices out of each machine.

rgames


----------



## BenG (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, exactly. The 2000$ includes the SSDs and I'm on board with you about that 100 percent.

With regards to the other questions...is a Dell fine? Or must I use a DAW builder?

And about the processor, the Xeon and i7 3930k are the lowest options for each machine I was looking at, so it's between the two. Dell's are obviously less customizable, and those are my choices.


----------

